# see the San Antonio game?



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Did anyone see the game and would be willing to give a brief report on anything of interset?

They show jr. high horseshoe compettions but can't show the 76ers pre season opener?


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

Luckily, I was able to listen to the 2nd half of the game over the net, from a San Antonio radio feed. It sounded like a pretty sloppy game overall from what I heard. But here's a pretty damn good recap that someone who was at the game posted on another message board:



> Here's the player breakdown for the sixers:
> 
> Snow: He was the usual, aggressive, leader on the court, and he actually played less minutes than usually. He showed extreme aggression in penetrating, but still doesn't get any respect on his shot...
> 
> ...


I'm somewhat encourage after reading that.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank-you. If they don't have to bump "cheerleaders double date for dollars" or somesuch, maybe we can see the next game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> Thank-you. If they don't have to bump "cheerleaders double date for dollars" or somesuch, maybe we can see the next game.


Hey sounds like a top notch show, why bump it? 

-Petey


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

i really want to see a preseason game, i need an outlook on the season, that was a great analysis i like the details, sounds like Damone Brown could pan out to be something , though it is preseason.


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

Unfortunately, the only two games that are televised in Philly are the two home games (10/14 vs Washington and 10/19 vs Utah), both on CSN.


which is a big waste since I'll be at both of those games  

Tonight's game against the wiz I believe will be webcast on Sixers.com


----------

